# Maternity Couple



## lockwood81 (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay, I shot these for my son...the problem once we got to the location was that I couldn't think of poses....I should have had something written down.  Doh!

1   1/160   f/5.6  ISO100  50mm






2  1/4000  f/5  ISO100  50mm





3   1/160  f/6.3  ISO100 50mm





4   1/160   f/5.6  ISO100  50mm


----------



## KylePeterson (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the 2nd one the best, but I wish she wasn't smiling in the shot.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Apr 21, 2009)

I like the overall look, lighting, and quality of the 3rd one. I know this is a very happy time for this couple, but if she had a very serious expression -- something along the lines of Richard Avedon's classic "spent portrait" of Marilyn Monroe -- you'd have high art. Of course, you'd have to lose that tree behind her (watch that sort of thing).


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 22, 2009)

Dick Sanders said:


> I like the overall look, lighting, and quality of the 3rd one. I know this is a very happy time for this couple, but if she had a very serious expression -- something along the lines of Richard Avedon's classic "spent portrait" of Marilyn Monroe -- you'd have high art. Of course, you'd have to lose that tree behind her (watch that sort of thing).



Thanks for the comments.  I didn't even notice the tree...now it bothers me.

something serious like this...well except for the tree.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Apr 22, 2009)

second shot is nice, however i agree with KylePeterson about her smile
i would also suggest for next time that the male takes off his hat as well, it would then look more serious and intimate

nice shot otherwise


----------

